# Aquí no se habla más...



## b_fleming

Hey guys, I was wondering what this phrase means:
"Aqui no se habla mas que de la Republica Argentina" - Carlos Pellegrini.

Thanks
Regards,
Ben


----------



## Firstojune

Literally? _Here they talk about nothing but the Argentinian Republic_.


----------



## b_fleming

Thank you very much for your help. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Moritzchen

No es "Argentine Republic"?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Necesito más contexto de la frase de Carlos Pellegrini. No creo que encajen con exactitud las traducciones propuestas. Con respecto a Argentine/Argentinian, en República Argentina, como en República Mexicana, el "Argentina" es un adjetivo y no un sustantivo, así que vosotros diréis. Se que británicos y angloamericanos difieren en el uso.


----------



## Txiri

"Argentine" Republic sounds more natural to me.  I thought Argentinian was the gentilicio.


----------



## touir

I agree with Txiri, "Argentine Republic" sounds much more natural.
In Google: "Argentine Republic" = 1,120,000; "Argentinian Republic" = 221. I guess that speaks for itself.
I think that both "Argentine" and "Argentinian" can be used as the gentilicio, though.


----------



## b_fleming

Thank you everyone for all your help!


----------



## natasha2000

Pero, pero.....

¿Cómo que es adjetivo? ¿El nombre oficial de país usa adjetivo en vez del nombre propio del país en cuestión? Además, está escrito con mayúscula, y no con minúscula. 

República Argentina = Republic of Argentina

Además, por qué decís Argentin*e*?

Aquí no pone la E en ningún sitio....

Estoy confundida....


----------



## b_fleming

si - y por esa razon yo no estoy seguro de la traduccion a Ingles. ?Como se dice "the republic of Argentina" en Espanol? ?es "La republica de Argentina"?


----------



## natasha2000

b_fleming said:
			
		

> si - y por esa razon yo no estoy seguro de la traduccion a Ingles. ?Como se dice "the republic of Argentina" en Espanol? ?es "La republica de Argentina"?


 
La República Argentina, lo que sepa yo.....

Yo flipo con este hilo.... No entiendo nada...


----------



## natasha2000

Mirad .......


----------



## aleCcowaN

Infórmoles que el nombre de nuestro país está establecido en nuestra Constitución Nacional

*"Art. 35*.- Las denominaciones adoptadas sucesivamente desde 1810 hasta el presente, a saber: Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata; República Argentina, Confederación Argentina, serán en adelante nombres oficiales indistintamente para la designación del Gobierno y territorio de las provincias, empleándose las palabras "Nación Argentina" en la formación y sanción de las leyes."

Así que insisto que Argentina en "República Argentina" es un adjetivo, y va en mayúscula porque "República Argentina" hay una sola (para suerte o desgracia)

Así que esta conversación está siendo anticonstitucional y ¡En caso que insistáis en lo contrario, me dirigiré al Tribunal Internacional de La Haya para hacer las reclamaciones pertinentes!


----------



## aleCcowaN

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Mirad .......


 
Mirad...

y también aquí


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Infórmoles que el nombre de nuestro país está establecido en nuestra Constitución Nacional
> 
> *"Art. 35*.- Las denominaciones adoptadas sucesivamente desde 1810 hasta el presente, a saber: Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata; República Argentina, Confederación Argentina, serán en adelante nombres oficiales indistintamente para la designación del Gobierno y territorio de las provincias, empleándose las palabras "Nación Argentina" en la formación y sanción de las leyes."
> 
> Así que insisto que Argentina en "República Argentina" es un adjetivo, y va en mayúscula porque "República Argentina" hay una sola (para suerte o desgracia)
> 
> Así que esta conversación está siendo anticonstitucional y ¡En caso que insistáis en lo contrario, me dirigiré al Tribunal Internacional de La Haya para hacer las reclamaciones pertinentes!


 

 
Ok, Alec, no te  piques!

Si tu dices que es un adjetivo, que sea así.... 

(Aunque no entiendo como en el texto de una Constitución escribirían un adjetivo con mayúscula, contra las reglas ortográficas de la lengua española)


----------



## aleCcowaN

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ok, Alec, no te piques!
> 
> Si tu dices que es un adjetivo, que sea así....
> 
> (Aunque no entiendo como en el texto de una Constitución escribirían un adjetivo con mayúscula, contra las reglas ortográficas de la lengua española)


 
Si no me pico (los españoles sois tan directos que a veces no detectáis la ironía juguetona que utilizamos los argentinos)

Respecto a lo último, ve la sección 3.3.3.e de este documento en el sitio de la RAE

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Mirad...
> 
> y también aquí


 
Okis....

Yo nunca dije que se dice Republica de Argentina, sino La República Argentina.

Pero yo veo aquí Argentina como sustantivo y no como adjetivo. Éste es el problema.

Como por ejemplo: Tío Pepe. 

Aquí también ¿Pepe es adjetivo?

EDIT: Lo de la E, ok. Acabo de ver en Marriam Webster que se pueden utilizar las dos versiones. Pero Argentine puede ser tanto sustantivo como adjetivo, y Argentina sólo sustantivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

b_fleming said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was wondering what this phrase means:
> "Aqui no se habla mas que de la Republica Argentina" - Carlos Pellegrini.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards,
> Ben


my try (excuse my English)

This place/situation is nothing but the right one to talk about Argentine's issues


----------



## aleCcowaN

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Okis....
> 
> Yo nunca dije que se dice Republica de Argentina, sino La República Argentina.
> 
> Pero yo veo aquí Argentina como sustantivo y no como adjetivo. Éste es el problema.
> 
> Como por ejemplo: Tío Pepe.
> 
> Aquí también ¿Pepe es adjetivo?
> 
> EDIT: Lo de la E, ok. Acabo de ver en Marriam Webster que se pueden utilizar las dos versiones. Pero Argentine puede ser tanto sustantivo como adjetivo, y Argentina sólo sustantivo.


 
Constitución Nacional
Partido Popular
Código Penal

Nacional no es un equipo de fútbol
Popular no es el verbo "populate"
Penal no es una cárcel

¡Son todos adjetivos!

las aguas argentinas (las aguas argénteas)
las cúpulas argentinas (las cúpulas plateadas)
las tierras argentinas (forma antigua de decir "los territorios argentíferos") de allí el nombre La Argentina, sustantivización del adjetivo.


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Si no me pico (los españoles sois tan directos que a veces no detectáis la ironía juguetona que utilizamos los argentinos)
> 
> Respecto a lo último, ve la sección 3.3.3.e de este documento en el sitio de la RAE
> 
> http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf


 
Primero, no soy española (pero gracias, de todos modos), segundo, sí que cogí la ironía y te contesté con la misma moneda, pero se ve que ahora tú no la detectaste.....

Segundo:
Lo miré... Pero me temo que este artículo no incluye países... Dice claramente, instituciones, entidades, partidos políticos etc. Si crees que eso etc. puede significar que se refiere también a los nombres de países... No sé, yo no lo veo asi, lo siento....
Es mi impresión, nada más....


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Constitución Nacional
> Partido Popular
> Código Penal
> 
> *Nacional no es un equipo de fútbol*
> *Popular no es el verbo "populate"*
> *Penal no es una cárcel*
> 
> Creo que no entiendo por qué dices todo esto... Quién dijo que nacional es un equipo de f'utbol? Nadie dijo que popular es un verbo... (y si fuera, no se escribiría con mayúscula!) ¿ A qué viene todo esto?
> 
> 
> ¡Son todos adjetivos!
> 
> las aguas argentinas (las aguas argénteas)
> las cúpulas argentinas (las cúpulas plateadas)
> las tierras argentinas (forma antigua de decir "los territorios argentíferos") de allí el nombre La Argentina, *sustantivización del adjetivo*.


 
Exactamente. Cuando se SUSTANTIVIZA algo, sea un adjetivo o un verbo, entonces pasa a ser SUSTANTIVO, y se trata como un sustantivo, y no como un adjetivo.

suastantivación (no he encontrado sustantivización):

RAE: *sustantivación**.**1.* f._ Fil._ Interpretación de algo como sustancia.*2.* f._ Gram._ Acción y efecto de sustantivar. (Acepción 2)
Wiki


----------



## oriental

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Infórmoles que el nombre de nuestro país está establecido en nuestra Constitución Nacional
> 
> *"Art. 35*.- Las denominaciones adoptadas sucesivamente desde 1810 hasta el presente, a saber: Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata; República Argentina, Confederación Argentina, serán en adelante nombres oficiales indistintamente para la designación del Gobierno y territorio de las provincias, empleándose las palabras "Nación Argentina" en la formación y sanción de las leyes."
> 
> Así que insisto que Argentina en "República Argentina" es un adjetivo, y va en mayúscula porque "República Argentina" hay una sola (para suerte o desgracia)
> 
> Así que esta conversación está siendo anticonstitucional y ¡En caso que insistáis en lo contrario, me dirigiré al Tribunal Internacional de La Haya para hacer las reclamaciones pertinentes!


 
_Y punto._
*AQUI NO SE HABLA MAS*.
Al gran pueblo Argentino, salud.
Y por favor, no menciones al Tribunal Internacional de La Haya......


----------



## aleCcowaN

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Exactamente. Cuando se SUSTANTIVIZA algo, sea un adjetivo o un verbo, entonces pasa a ser SUSTANTIVO, y se trata como un sustantivo, y no como un adjetivo.
> 
> suastantivación (no he encontrado sustantivización):
> 
> RAE: *sustantivación**.**1.* f._ Fil._ Interpretación de algo como sustancia.*2.* f._ Gram._ Acción y efecto de sustantivar. (Acepción 2)
> Wiki


 
¡Helo aquí! Se lo trata como sustantivo y no como "nombre", y como tal tiene género..... femenino: la Argentina

Por si alguna duda quedare:

*argentino**1**, na**.*
*1.* adj. Natural de la Argentina. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de América.
*3.* m. Antigua moneda de oro de *la* Argentina.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

(El resaltado en negrita y tamaño 3 es mío y el morado es el color que estoy comenzando a tomar)​

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

oriental said:
			
		

> _Y punto._
> *AQUI NO SE HABLA MAS*.
> Al gran pueblo Argentino, salud.
> Y por favor, no menciones al Tribunal Internacional de La Haya......


No dudo que en La Haya Uruguay va a hacer prevalecer su justa visión sobre el tema, porque Uruguay va a jugar un gran *papel *allí. 

¡Vivan Artigas y Lavalleja!

Saludos, hermano mío


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Helo aquí! Se lo trata como sustantivo y no como "nombre", y como tal tiene género..... femenino: la Argentina
> 
> Por si alguna duda quedare:
> 
> *argentino**1**, na**.*
> *1.* adj. Natural de la Argentina. U. t. c. s.
> *2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de América.
> *3.* m. Antigua moneda de oro de *la* Argentina.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> (El resaltado en negrita y tamaño 3 es mío y el morado es el color que estoy comenzando a tomar)​
> 
> Saludos


 
lo que sepa yo, sustantivo y nombre son dos cosas iguales. Nombre es un sustantivo personal.
Pero bueno....

Ya veo de que va la cosa, así que ya no postaré más.

Que sea como tú dices.


----------



## heidita

Eso me recuerda la 

German Democratic Republic (la antigua)

que en español era

República Democrática de Alemania

Natasha desde luego tiene razón.

The correct translation would be:

Here they talk of/about nothing else but the Republic of Argentina.


----------



## heidita

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Si no me pico (los españoles sois tan directos que a veces no detectáis la ironía juguetona que utilizamos los argentinos


 
¿A que parece mentira que Natasha no sea española? ¡Además no sé como piensas que no te habíamos cogido todos la ironía!
La ironía en Epsaña es la más juguetona que existe.


----------



## andrea89

¡qué complicacion! Con lo fácil que sería decir Argentina a secas 
Pero la verdad es que es algo que no se me había planteado nunca.


----------



## Maruja14

¡Hay que ver la que habéis organizado con una pregunta tan inocente!

De todos modos me pica ya la curiosidad, Cowan, sobre todo por lo que tu dices. En España siempre hemos dicho la "República Argentina", pero de verdad que en mi vida se me había ocurrido pensar que "Argentina" fuese un adjetivo en el nombre de tu país.

Yo conocía la "risa argentina" como dice nuestro diccionario:


*argentino**2**, na**.*
*1.* adj. *argénteo.*
*2.* adj. Que suena como la plata o de manera semejante. _Timbre argentino_ _Risa argentina_

*argénteo**, a**.*(Del lat. _argentĕus_).*1.* adj. De plata.*2.* adj. Dado o bañado de plata.*3.* adj. De brillo como la plata o semejante a ella en alguna de sus cualidades.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

¿Por qué ese interés en que sea un adjetivo? República Argentina es el nombre de un país, si en origen venía de un adjetivo, no significa que ahora lo sea... ¿O si?


----------



## Tape2Tape

...y el Imperio Argentino..?


----------



## Tape2Tape

.. o es Imperio Argentina?


----------



## oriental

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> .. o es Imperio Argentina?


 
EH!;EPA!;EPA CHE !

No se amontonen...

Desde la *Repùblica Oriental del Uruguay*, y,  como se podrà asumir en apoyo de *LA REPUBLICA ARGENTINA *(porque a pesar de mucho y muchos somos/nos sentimos pueblos hermanos ), quiero dejar en claro què *Imperio Argentino* no conocemos (otros sì) e *IMPERIO ARGENTINA era española.*


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mi experiencia me enseñó que la ironía española se maneja más con la entonación de la voz que la ironía hispanoamericana, que se maneja con un tono más uniforme en el habla y con la elección justa de las palabras.

Cómo yo no puedo oírles el tono, me quedo con lo que escribís. 

Sois directos, como cuando sustituís nuestro "Prohibida la entrada con animales por Ordenanza N° XXX", por un cartel que dice "Perros No" con una silueta de un ovejero alemán cruzada por una franja roja. ¡Que carteles tan sutiles que tenéis! ¿quién los diseñó? ¿un Talleyrand?

Les envío un saludo cordial desde la República Argentina, la República Oriental d*el* Uruguay, los Estados Unidos Mexicanos, la República d*el* Perú, la República d*el* Paraguay, República d*el* Ecuador, República Dominicana, República Federativa do (d*el*) Brasil. También de las Repúblicas de Chile, de Colombia, de Venezuela, de Bolivia, de Honduras, de Guatemala, de Panamá, de Costa Rica, de Nicaragua, de Cuba ¡ah! y me olvidaba, también desde la República de El Salvador  

Esta conversación también me trajo gratos recuerdos de como lloré de alegría cuando vi caer el Muro, y pronto se unificaron la República Federal Alemana y la República Democrática Alemana. Nunca me gustó hablar de las Alemanias.

Y también me recordó la sutileza serbia, muy amiga de resolver todos los conflictos calmadamente y por vías diplomáticas. Por eso balcanizar no es una palabra del idioma castellano ¿no?

Saludos a todos allí en la España  y que disfrutéis de la Primavera, que aquí estamos ya con el fresco de fin de Otoño. No os preocupéis, en seis meses os lo devolvemos.

Hoy varios hilos me han sido de mucha utilidad para mis clases, pero no de idiomas precisamente.

Como el título de este hilo es "Aquí no se habla más que de la Argentina", creo que el tema no puede estar más satisfecho. 

Gracias por vuestra atención.

PD: Aquí nos encanta que digáis Argentina, porque nos pone primeros en el orden alfabético, y así podemos dar nuestra asistencia y desfilar antes. Sólo por eso


----------



## oriental

Ahijuna por el repecho vienen cargando..
Alec, que te van a decir, *por lo menos*, borde !
(si no te lo dijeron ya cuando entre èste)


----------



## aleCcowaN

oriental said:
			
		

> Ahijuna por el repecho vienen cargando..
> Alec, que te van a decir, *por lo menos*, borde !
> (si no te lo dijeron ya cuando entre èste)


 
¡Que acá no recula naides, paisano!
D'ande aquién que pele el facón, ¡yo me ovillo el poncho 
y aunque m'ande medio toruno, q'enpiesa un bailón que termina abajo en la Salamanca!
Como lo puso el tata Bartolomé Hidalgo
¡Ah, gauchos escribinistas
en el papel de un cigarro!


----------



## wintercrow

b_flemming:
 You said "What it means" correct not how it translates. 2 different dogs.
 It roughly means that Argentina has her share of problems that need inmediate attention now, we can't solve the world's problems so lets just talk about Argentina, and we can talk about because we have the right . Argentina is a Republic not a Dictarorship.
wintercrow


----------

